# Chargeur DJI Osmo Mobile



## maxime_br (9 Février 2017)

Salut à tous

Je suis vraiment désolé, si je ne suis pas au bon endroit

J'ai acheté un dji osmo mobile et j'aimerais savoir quel type de chargeur, je dois utiliser pour le chargé

Je pensais à un chargeur de iPhone en 1mha

Si quelqu'un aurait une idée

Merci [emoji6]

*Note de la modération :* changement de section et modification du titre.


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2017)

Tu pourrais être plus précis sur ce matériel qui n'est pas Apple, marque, référence, modèle, si tu veux que quelqu'un te vienne en aide ?


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2017)

Ben il apparait que ce matériel est livré avec son chargeur, alors pourquoi vouloir utiliser celui d'un iPhone, ça n'a pas de sens ?


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2017)

Si c'est de ça dont tu parles... http://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/HKKT2LL/A/stabilisateur-osmo-mobile-de-dji-pour-iphone ...il y a tout ce qu'il faut.


----------



## r e m y (9 Février 2017)

Il y a un câble d'alimentation mais je ne vois pas de mention d'un chargeur.


----------



## Locke (9 Février 2017)

Pas cool et pas clair la documentation, au prix ou est vendu cet accessoire, ça revient cher. 

Pas clair dans la doc en page 48... https://dl.djicdn.com/downloads/osm...ck+Start+Guide_v1.0_12+languages_20160905.pdf ...ou il faudrait au minimum un câble USB bien évidemment pas gratuit et est-il compatible avec les normes ?

Ici, recharge par câble USB... http://www.androidpit.fr/test-complet-dji-osmo-mobile

Chez Apple, il y a câble d'alimentation, ce n'est pas clair du tout. On le branche où ce câble ?

Et là... https://www.focus-numerique.com/trepied/tests/dji-osmo-mobile-2876.html ...pas de chargeur livré avec la poignée, on s'y perd. 

*Edit :* il faudrait ce type de chargeur... https://www.amazon.com/DJI-Intellig...rd_wg=hqHnG&psc=1&refRID=W8QY8AMS0AQ3G383VJVB ...avec un câble en 200 volts français.

Petit complément de lecture... http://www.blablahightech.fr/2016/10/test-du-dji-osmo-mobile/ ...il n'y a pas de chargeur inclus, mais un simple câble USB-->Jack 3,5 qui ne sert qu'a ça, donc le chargeur sur Amazon cité plus haut conviendrait bien. Pas cool quand même de devoir encore acheter un chargeur avant de s'en servir et en plus il faut le savoir.


----------



## maxime_br (9 Février 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Pas cool et pas clair la documentation, au prix ou est vendu cet accessoire, ça revient cher.
> 
> Pas clair dans la doc en page 48... https://dl.djicdn.com/downloads/osm...ck+Start+Guide_v1.0_12+languages_20160905.pdf ...ou il faudrait au minimum un câble USB bien évidemment pas gratuit et est-il compatible avec les normes ?
> 
> ...



Merci à tous pour vos réponses 
Et à Locke pour ses précieux conseils 

Sur le deuxième lien de Locke, ils disent 

 Via une source d'énergie de 1A, vous rechargerez la batterie en 3 heures. 

Ses pour cela que je pensais donc au petit chargeur iPhone de 1A 

Je ne vais quand même pas risquer, je ne connais pas les volts que ce dji osmo mobile peut prendre et je ne sais pas si ses comme les smartphone ( il prend se qu'il doit prendre) 

Bref, je regarderai pour le lien Amazon de Locke [emoji6]


----------



## maxime_br (14 Février 2017)

maxime_br a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos réponses
> Et à Locke pour ses précieux conseils
> 
> Sur le deuxième lien de Locke, ils disent
> ...


Re :

Sur cette vidéo à plus ou moins 6 minutes, il parle de la charge, mais je ne suis pas très doué en anglais, surtout qu'il parle vite


----------

